# Black Moor with possible pop-eye?



## ssmmdd (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey there,

We've got a Black Moor goldfish that we keep in a 60l tank with two other fancy goldies, a loach & two apple snails.

We have a Fluval 2 Plus keeping the water as spotless as possible, as well as a carbon filter in it for extra help.

We have bi-weekly tests on the water (had one today, levels are spot on).

Water changes are 25% and are done weekly, the filter and pump are also cleaned at the same time.

I've attached a few pictures of Durf, 56k warning (7.1mp), I had to feed him pea so he'd stay still long enough so my camera could focus & take the pics!

As you (hopefully) can see from the pictures below, one eye hasn't protruded at all, but the other one is huge.

Pic 1
Pic 2
Pic 3
Pic 4
Pic 5
Pic 6
Pic 7

All the other fish seem fine.

Maybe he's just injured it?

Any help and/or advice would be much appreciated.

Cheers,
ssmmdd.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I wonder if it's possible that one eye is just developing more quickly than the other? Comparing him to my blackmoor, the larger eye looks quite normal to me. Just for peace of mind though, could you post your actual water test results?

Also, are you aware that your tank is very overstocked? For 3 fancy goldfish you really need something in the region of 200 litres  
Even if your water quality is ok at the moment, there is no way you'll be able to keep it that way as the fish grow bigger and produce more waste. Goldfish are very messy creatures and they need an awful lot of space 
What kind of loach do you have?


----------



## ssmmdd (Jul 23, 2011)

The Ammonia and Nitrite is 0, the Nitrate is very slightly above 0.

It's overstocked? The pet shop (Pets At Home) said it was full, as in no more fish.

I'm unsure which loach it is, I could take a picture of it?


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Ah. Pets at Home. I'm afraid to say they're generally not the most reliable source of information 

Unfortunately yes, the tank is overstocked. It's generally recommended that fancy goldfish have at least 50 litres per fish, though personally I like to give them more room even than that. I currently have 2 in 200 litres (a blackmoor and a ranchu) and both fish are easily the size of my palm and not fully grown yet. You could get away with 150 litres for yours but I wouldn't advise anything less than that.

Your test results look good, which does surprise me considering the fish you have!

I'm guessing that the loach is probably one of these? Butterfly Hillstream Loach (Beaufortia kweichowensis) - Loaches Online
If so then they are not really suitable to be kept with goldfish as they have completely different requirements. They prefer fast-flowing, highly oxygenated water, whereas fancy goldfish can't cope with a lot of current.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news


----------



## ssmmdd (Jul 23, 2011)

Ah. Erm, since the results look good, what should we do?

It's not that one, it's the second one on this page: Elongate body. Pronounced sucker mouth - Loaches Online

The Fluval 2 is what I think helped to keep the levels down. We were using a filter that hung from the back of the tank & it couldn't keep up. The Fluval can, but needs cleaning every week to week and a half. That's when I also do the 25% water change.

Since you've seen Durf, would you like pictures of the other fish & the snails?


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Pics of the others would be nice 

Even though the test results are okay now, the fish you have are not suitable for that sized tank - they'll need much more space as they will get VERY large. Either that or they'll end up having their growth stunted, which will drastically shorten their lifespans. Sorry to be so blunt, but it's the truth 

If you want to keep the tank then I'd advise returning the goldfish and getting some small tropicals instead (and a heater obviously ). If you want to keep the fish then you'll need to get a bigger tank.

I don't know masses about loaches, but the one you have I'm pretty sure is tropical and I believe they can get quite aggressive as they get older. I'm not too sure about that though, so hopefully someone will correct me if I'm wrong!


----------

